# Radeon 3450



## bluetick (Dec 31, 2009)

With the radeonhd driver on 7.2 the colors of plain xorg window are washed out, with xfce4 everything is gray scaled and garbled.
Kldstat shows drm and radeon are loaded. 
Attached is the xorg.log


----------

